# Laptop/windows Question



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I recently decided to remove Vista from my laptop ( Tosh Satellite) and replace it with XP Pro.

All has gone smoothly so far, but I have a question as I,m not very familiar with laptops:-

Under Vista, I could make it Hibernate, but under XP, the facility does,nt seem to exist, the laptop must be capable of it as it worked under Vista....does it not exist in XP?

Also, as an alternative, under "Power Options" in Control Panel, I cannot seem to make it shut off the display despite setting the time in minutes as offered.

I guess I,m missing the point somewhere? any ideas?

Ta Roger


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi mate you have to enable hibernation in the control pannel

so start,control pannel,power options, locate the hibernate tab and tick enable hibernation then ok and it should now hibernate.

some settings under power management dont allow the monitor to turn off also disable any screen savers as they can stop the screen turning off.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hi S/M..

Yeh...the problem is, the Hibernate Tab doesn,t show....thats the first place I looked


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

ummm strange it should be there ???? let me check on some technet sites.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

There are 4 tabs:-

Power Schemes

Alarms

Power Meter

Advanced

Thats all.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

make sure power management is enabled in the bios

and then

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/m.../hibernate.mspx

The Hibernate function in Windows XP Professional can make the batteries in your laptop computer last longer.

Windows XP supports the industry standard power management technology known as the Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI), which enables the operating system to control power to your computer and peripheral devices. The power management features in Windows XP include Hibernate and Standby. Hibernate saves an image of your desktop with all open files and documents, and then it powers down your computer. When you turn on power, your files and documents are open on your desktop exactly as you left them. Standby reduces the power consumption of your computer by cutting power to hardware components you are not using. Standby can cut power to peripheral devices, your monitor, even your hard drive, but maintains power to your computer's memory so you don't lose your work.

Power Management Performance

Windows XP wakes from Hibernate faster than any earlier version of Windows. So you can preserve your batteries without taking time to close all your files and shut down, and then restart and open all your files when you're ready to work again. If you need to leave your computer, you can just leave it. Windows XP can automatically put your computer into Hibernate mode after a specified period of inactivity. Or Windows XP can detect when your batteries are running low, and then automatically put your computer in Hibernate mode to save your work before the battery fails. To put your computer into hibernation, you must have a computer that is set up by the manufacturer to support this option.

To automatically put your computer into hibernation

You must be logged on to your computer with an owner account in order to complete this procedure.

1.

Open Power Options in Control Panel. (Click Start, click Control Panel, and then double-click Power Options.)

2.

Click the Hibernate tab, select the Enable hibernate support check box, and then click Apply.

If the Hibernate tab is unavailable, your computer does not support this feature.

3.

Click the APM tab, click Enable Advanced Power Management support, and then click Apply.

The APM tab is unavailable on ACPIâ€"compliant computers. ACPI automatically enables Advanced Power Management, which disables the APM tab.

4.

Click the Power Schemes tab, and then select a time period in System hibernates. Your computer hibernates after it has been idle for the specified amount of time.

To manually put your computer into hibernation

You must be logged on as an administrator or a member of either the Administrators or Power Users group in order to complete this procedure. If your computer is connected to a network, network policy settings might also prevent you from completing this procedure.

1.

Open Power Options in Control Panel. (Click Start, click Control Panel, and then double-click Power Options.)

2.

Click the Hibernate tab, and then select the Enable hibernate support check box.

If the Hibernate tab is not available, your computer does not support this feature.

3.

Click OK to close the Power Options dialog box.

4.

Click Start, and then click Shut Down. In the What do you want the computer to do drop-down list, click Hibernate.

If you are using Windows XP Home Edition, or Windows XP Professional with Fast User Switching turned on, the Shut Down menu will present the options to Stand By, Turn Off, or Restart your computer. Hold down the Shift key, and the Stand By button will change to Hibernate.

or

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/s..._02march25.mspx

As laptops have gotten smaller, thinner, and lighter, they've had to sacrifice the longer-lasting power that comes with large batteries. But at the same time, laptop chipsets and processors have gotten smarter about power management, making the most of these smaller batteries. Windows XP provides several options to manage the power consumed by your laptopâ€"or your desktop.

The Power Options will vary depending on the exact hardware configuration you have. To use Power Options, the computer must be Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI)-compliant, which dictates that all components are capable of power management. If one or more components are not capable of power management, you might not have ACPI functionality, or you might experience erratic behavior.

Power Options in Windows XP allow you to control the power management features of:

â€¢ Your display

â€¢ Your hard drive

â€¢ Shut Down, Hibernate, and Stand by

â€¢ Low battery warnings

Additionally, many laptop manufacturers provide even greater control, giving you more components and devices, and allowing you to shut off or reduce the power consumption of specific pieces of your hardware. We can't begin to cover all the options of the various manufacturers and their power management utilities. In this column, we'll discuss how to use power management in Windows XP.

Managing Your Monitor

Power management of your display screen is something that almost everyone is used to these days. It's a good idea to shut off your display when you're not using it, even when you're running a desktop computer. Although laptop displays don't use as much power, it's still a relatively big power consumer.

Top of page

Reducing Power Consumption by Your Hard Drive

The two biggest users of power on your laptop are the display and the hard drive. Windows XP lets you tell your hard drive to stop spinning when you're not actively using it, allowing you to save energy and thus battery power.

Top of page

Putting Your Computer on Standby or Hibernate

There are two basic options for putting your laptop to sleep when you're not actively using it, but don't want to completely shut it downâ€"Standby or Hibernate. Standby is energy conserving, because your entire computer switches to a low-power state. Devices, such as the monitor and hard disks, turn off and your computer uses less power. It's easy to return to work, because Standby leaves applications and files open on your desktop. Standby is perfect when you're going to be taking a break because the cabin attendant just came by with what passes for lunch on airplanes these days, and you want to quickly pick up exactly where you left off. (Note that airlines often request that you completely turn off your computer during take off and landing. In Standby mode, your computer might appear to be turned off but it could automatically restart. So shut down your computer completely when it's not in use on an airplane.) Standby is not appropriate for long term useâ€"on many laptops, overnight is probably pushing it on standby. And it has one important limitationâ€"everything is in memory, not yet saved to the hard drive.

Hibernate mode writes an image of what you're currently working on to a special file on your hard drive, and then shuts your computer almost completely off. It takes a bit longer than Standby, since it needs to write to your hard drive. Hibernate also takes a bit longer to resume, since you must go through essentially the normal boot process, although in Windows XP your computer wakes faster from Hibernate than in previous versions of Windows. The advantage is that you can leave your laptop in Hibernate mode for days without any ill effect. When you start it back up, you'll see everything exactly as you left it. Hibernate is the perfect mode for shutting down for the night or even the weekend.

If you are using Windows XP Home Edition, or Windows XP Professional with Fast User Switching turned on, the Turn Off Computer menu will present the options to Stand By, Turn Off, or Restart your computer. To put your computer into Hibernate mode, click Start, and then click Turn off computer. Press and hold the Shift key. The label under the first button changes from Stand By to Hibernate. Click Hibernate.

Top of page

Adjusting Low Battery Warnings

In Power Options for Windows XP, you can set the low battery warnings for your computer. You can choose exactly how much warning you'll receive when the battery gets low and what actions are taken. There are two levels: Low Battery Alarm and Critical Battery Alarm. I find I like to set the Low Battery Alarm level to around 10% of remaining battery, which gives me plenty of time to finish up what I'm doing and shut down in an orderly fashion. And I don't have the Low Battery Alarm actually do anything, other than notify me. The Critical Battery Alarm, however, is set to go off at 3% remaining battery and initiates a forced hibernation. This saves my work and lets me later connect to an external power source and pick up exactly where I left off. The one caution here: Make sure you check Force standby or shutdown even if a program stops responding, as shown in Figure 1 below.

Figure 1.

Top of page

Configuring Power Settings

Using Power Options in Control Panel, you can adjust any power management option that your computer's unique hardware configuration supports. Because these options may vary widely from computer to computer, the options described may differ from what you see. Power Options automatically detects what is available on your computer and shows you only the options that you can control. To configure your power settings:

1.

Click Start, click Control Panel, click Performance and Maintenance, and then click Power Options.

2.

Or, if you see the little battery indicator on your task bar, right-click it and then click Adjust Power Properties. The Power Options Properties dialog box opens, as shown in Figure 2.

Figure 2.

In the Power Options dialog box, you set options for a power scheme. Windows XP comes with several preconfigured profiles. I've shown the Normal profile for my laptop here, but you can easily create custom profiles that fine tune the properties for your particular circumstances. You can create a new power scheme by clicking the time settings you want, clicking Save As, and typing a name. I've got one used for playing music CDs, for example, that shuts off the hard drive and screen almost immediately, but doesn't ever put the system into standby mode.

Top of page

Enabling Hibernation Mode

Finally, if your machine doesn't have Hibernate enabled, it's easy to enable it. If your computer is set up by the manufacturer to support Hibernate: Open the Power Options Properties dialog box and click the Hibernate tab to open the page shown in Figure 3.

Figure 3.

Just click the Enable Hibernation check box and you're all set. You will, however, need enough free disk space to hold all of your memory in a single file. This means, if your laptop has 512 MB of RAM as mine does, you'll need roughly 512 MB of free disk space on drive C.

Top of page

Manufacturer's Utilities

Finally, a word on the various system-specific utilities available. In general, if your laptop manufacturer includes a power management utility, it will offer additional features above and beyond what is included in Windows XP, and may actually disable the Windows XP Power Options dialog box. This makes sense, when you think about itâ€"the computer manufacturer certainly ought to know more about the hardware and what its capabilities are, and most of them provide additional power management tuning abilities. On my laptop, for example, I can set the screen brightness from full bright to too dim to read, depending on how much power is left in the batteries. So if your laptop comes with a power management utility, you'll generally find it offers additional capabilities. Just make sure, if you have an older laptop that you've upgraded to Windows XP, that the utility is compatible with Windows XP. You may need to download a newer version from the manufacturer's Web site as I did.

If you use Windows XP Professional at work, and you have a topic you'd like to see me cover in one of my columns, feel free to write me at: [email protected] Please understand that I cannot answer individual e-mail messages. But I will be happy to consider your topic request for a future column.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

There seems to be only a very limited number of options in the Bios and power aint one of them.

Half the options I,m used to seeing are,nt there....

wish I hadn,t started


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Roger said:


> There seems to be only a very limited number of options in the Bios and power aint one of them.
> 
> Half the options I,m used to seeing are,nt there....
> 
> wish I hadn,t started


Sounds very strange to me did you format the disk before starting,I take it you just chose standard install and didnt leave out anything.

ok do you have an advanced option in the bios it could be under that Whats laptop is it and I will see if I can get a screen shot of th bios.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Its Tosh Satellite P100.

There are some options in the advanced like enable multi-core and thermal control....but no mention of power options...wierd


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

If you have lots of options missing it sounds to me like you've not got many of the proper drivers loaded and Windows has used generic ones. Dell's are infamous for this, maybe Toshibas are too.

First, I'd jump over to the Tosh site and download all the latest drivers for graphics, displays, sound, modems, wifi etc. etc. and then have another go.

Also, power options can be configured from the command line using the "powercfg" command. Try powercfg /? for a list of all the options, which includes enabling disabling hibernation.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hi Rich, thanks,

tried pwercfg, but I get "windows cannot find...." error


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

powercfg not pwrcfg 

If Windows still reports it missing, there's something peculiar going on. Is Windows fully up to date? Can't remember if you mentoined that earlier.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Rich it updated itself this morning


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Was it a Microsoft copy of XP Pro you installed or a Tosh version or one from another supplier? If it was a customised version for a machine other than yours, perhaps that's the root cause of the problem?

I wouldn't generally recommend downloading executable files from unknown sources, but here's powercfg.exe from my machine. It may not work without some other files which, by the sound of it, you might also have missing. But give it a go if you like. Save it to somewhere like c:\windows\system32\

http://www.h-spot.net/rlt/powercfg.exe

Just off to catch the rest of the Grand Prix. Back later


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I Think I can answer this one it was a Full version of XP Pro sp2 supplied to reinstall a HP Computer but that has no effect as its just a windows XP Disk with HP branding on it it has nothing missing as its exactly the same size as in kb as a generic XP Pro Full Retail Version.

So Its not the disc,But roger I have a another disc if you want to try that one its Microsoft branded


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Ahh, my guess is that that just might be it. OK, it's a full and proper version of XP; that's absolutely fine. But, often I've found that laptops demand very specific drivers often only available on vendor-customised versions of the OS supplied by the manufacturer or, alternatively, available from their website. Dells are a classic example and maybe Tosh and HP are no different.

So, no big deal. Jump onto the Toshiba site, download all the drivers specific to the laptop, install those and it'll all start working I reckon


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Ok, thanks for all the help,guys.

I'll get some more drivers from Tosh and have a fiddle,

Thanks again

Roger


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Good news...

I followed the advice from Rich and Sonyman and downloaded all the available drivers from Toshiba and........

I now have the Hibernate facility...

Thanks all

Roger


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

no probs I didnt think drivers would have affected power options but there you go I knew the windows disk was not at fault :tongue2:

glad you got it sorted out mate and all is good XP is a lot faster than Vista IMHO


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Yes ok, thanks.

Didnt doubt the disk at all....it went well.

One of the Tosh drivers is part of a Utility which handles the Power Management.

Cheers R


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

ok cool glad its all sorted mate. :tongue2:


----------

